# Our puppy died...



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

yesterday my puppy chihuahua died suddenly, she was not even a year old, i dont know what happened, she was playing and running around like always then we noticed that that we hadnt really seen her or heard her little collar bell and we started looking for her and thought she was asleep under my bed, when i saw her down there and called her name and saw she didnt move i knew it. and my 4 year old was calling her (unaware of course) they were inseparable. and my husband was like get the kids out of the room, and when he came out he was crying and said she was already cold, im so sad you guys she was family to us, we dont know why or how she died. my 13 year old boy kept her little collar with her name and bell and caught him looking at it in his room and he was crying. my 4 year old keeps asking for her like i said he was always with her, but all we tell him is that she's sleeping in the laundry room and doesnt want to be bothered. i miss her so much already, sorry had to tell someone. this is i picture of my 4 year old with sofia. and my 2 year old with her sister (which we gave away) sofia is the one with the pink collar.


----------



## Saje (Mar 19, 2007)

oh no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am sorry for your loss.

Take her to the vet for an autopsy. I am hoping she isnt a victim of that whole pet food thing going on.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that! Rainbows Bridge Home Page is a great pet grief site.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you so much guys, and angelagm that is such a beautiful website!! thank you so much for that i only started reading it and got teary eyed. thank you!


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear Diana! I too hope she wasn't a "victim" of the recalled dog food! While the autopsy is a good idea, the only problem is if you wanted to bury her yourself, you wouldn't be able to. I'm so sorry sweetie! :hug:


----------



## Pukai (Mar 19, 2007)

The loss of a pet is a very hard loss...I hope it gets easier for you.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you, we were thinking the same thing about the recalled food, but my husband took her out and away from the house, i dont know where and dont want to know, the only reason being that we live in a mobile park and we dont have a back yard to burry her and our front lawn is too small besides neighbors would be like what the heck are you guys barrying. (you know neighbors)

thank you, i hope it gets easier too for my kids anyway.

thankn you

we thought the same thing, but i dont know if the food we gave her was on the recalled list


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 19, 2007)

im very sorry for your loss. that site is a great site to visit. i visited it when i loss my cat last yr and the vet sent us the poem in a card.

of course i will say a pray for you, your family and your loss.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh definitely! I hope this gets easier for you all! When my friend's dog passed away, Cyera had luckily watched "All Dogs go to Heaven," so that's about how I was able to relate what happened to Penny to Cyera. She understood, and took it rather well. It's still hard no matter how old you are, or how long you've had your pet.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you, im like totally getting emotional all over the weird part is i didnt even cry yesterday but today im totally feeling it.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your dog passed away. Losing a pet is very difficult, there just like family. Hugs. Were here for you!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you. :scared:


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 19, 2007)

Awwww that has to be so hard. Losing a pet is like losing a family memeber, I know from experience. I am so sorry to hear about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know nothing said will make it better or bring her back, just know we are here for you! ::hugs::


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry! *hugs* Sometimes dogs are born with congenital heart birth defects and they pass away unexpectedly. We see it so often at my clinic. What brand of food were you feeding her? I really hope she didn't pass as a result of the recalled food either. I would be suing the company if something happened to my dog because of it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 19, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

my sister in law told me the same thing that she could of had a sudden heart attack, and we were feeding her purina puppy chow dry food.

thank you and thanks for your kind words.


----------



## hs769 (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss.. losing a pet can be almost like losing a family member..


----------



## nics1972 (Mar 19, 2007)

HUGS for you. I am SO sorry. I know how much it hurts. Believe me, I do. I have two Min Pins and they are my life. Teka, my older one, is 9 and everytime my husband so much as mentions her passing, I burst into tears. I cant imagine what I'd do or how I'd live if anything happened to them and I can imagine how you are feeling. Our pets stop being just animals eventually. They become little people and our kids. Hang in. Time will make things better. You will always have memories and she will always have a place in your heart and life that will be only hers.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you especially for us our sofia she was so spoiled!:frown:


----------



## Kathy (Mar 19, 2007)

Awww...I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how hard it is to lose a pet. I hope you all are feeling better soon.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you,


----------



## Aprill (Mar 19, 2007)

***HUGS** I am so sorry for your loss and I hope it has nothing to do with the pet food.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh my  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know too well how your son feels, I was just a few weeks shy of 13 when my childhood dog Robyn was accidentaly run over when she was 16 years old. It happened on Thursday August 29th, 1996.

My parents told me she was recovering in the garage and wouldn't let me see her. On sunday I said that if I didn't get to see her I wouldn't go to church, I threw such a tantrum! Robin was really special to my dad and he was having a hard time dealing with her death and having me freak out was just too much. He yelled out "You can't see her cause she's DEAD!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Her injury was too severe and my dad had to have my cousin shoot her to put her out of her misery. (No vets in that rural area in those times)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My heart literally broke in two. I cried and cried and cried.

I made a cross out of two pieces of wood, stole my mom's plastic roses from a vase, and put it on Robbie's grave. It took me a very long time to get over her death(or just how she died) and she still has a very special place in my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So you give your kids a big hug from me, k?

And tell them all about rainbow bridge, it might help a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww Im sorry to hear about that. She was such a lil cutie pie. Hopefully your 4 year old will come along and he wont be sad and you wont be sad anymore. We all know what its like to lose a pet that we love dearly. Hang in there.:hug:


----------



## MindySue (Mar 19, 2007)

that breaks my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so sorry..losing a pet sucks.

she was sooo cute.


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 19, 2007)

i so sorry for your loss, hugs


----------



## Zoey (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG Diana,that is just so sad I really feel wo sad for you and your family, I cant even imagine loosing my doggie

I know this is probably a bad time to suggest,but everyone who lost their pets say,that only a new one heals the wound a bit. It will never be the same dog,but it gives the occupation and the joy of having a new memebr of the family.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry about your puppy. I am literally in tears. The thing about your 13 year old and the collar, I did that when my dog died too. It just breaks my heart. I am so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Leony (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG, I am so sorry for your loss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. I know I was devastated when I lost my dog due to old age. I then got a chihuahua afterwards and he ran away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't bare the fact if I lose my collie Diamond right now.

Losing a pet is like losing a family...I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## angellove (Mar 19, 2007)

oh dear... im so sory for your loss *HUGS* ill be praying...

ive lost pets before so i know how it feels.... pls take comfort in the fact that she will always be in your heart.


----------



## yupyupme (Mar 19, 2007)

ohh..i am so sorry...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((

my puppy died also...about a week ago..and she was only 3 months old.

she had a blood cancer since she was born. :S


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh my gosh!

I'm sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 19, 2007)

That is soooo sad. I'm sorry hun. That's gotta be the worst thing EVER! I said a prayer for your little puppy.


----------



## kissmydress (Mar 19, 2007)

How terrible! I'm so sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine the shock and the horror of finding her. Our 11 year old baby had to be put to sleep last year because she suddenly got very sick, and we were all devastated. To this day we still cry. We have her collar hanging up in the garage and I miss her soooo much. I don't think it gets easier to be honest. You love them like they were your child!


----------



## Lissaboo (Mar 19, 2007)

Aw Im so sorry.I had a similar situation last year.Just try to remember all the fun you had with her and the poor lil chickey will live in your heart forever..I guess that's a bit cheesy for a dog but if you're a total dog freak like me it fits perfect.Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 19, 2007)

take her to the vet. just to make sure its not something in your house. im so sorry for the loss


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry!! Seeing your thread title alone made me cry, and then to read it...about your adorable pup...I can only imagine what grief you are going through now.My heart and prayers go out to you and your puppy.(I believe in a heaven for pets--I've lost many myself--and that this is where your puppy is right now, safe and protected and able to watch over you forever. Sounds corny,I know, but--I believe it, for whatever it's worth.)

:hug:


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh no!

I'm so sorry Diana... I hope you and your family can pull through. She had a loving home &amp; amazing family, and I'm sure she's in a good place. :huggies:


----------



## lollipop (Mar 19, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I know how it feels so I wish you all the best !!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 19, 2007)

thank you everyone for all your kind and comforting words, i really appreciate each and everyone of them! we're all hanging in there, thanx!


----------



## ivette (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm sorry


----------



## boinkysamm (Mar 20, 2007)

=(( awe im al teary eyed. now. im sorry for your loss


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh man, that breaks my heart.

I cant imagine loosing my chihuahuas - and they're about 3 yrs now.

I'm sorry for your loss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. It is so difficult, I know. By the way, you mentioned she was fed Purina Dry food, it isnt on the recalled list. I believe only can and foil foods are affected, but not all brands.


----------



## sassychix (Mar 20, 2007)

i feel like crying =[

i remember when my kitten had died too *sniff*

it sucks!!!

im so sorry the lil ones had to go thru this

*huggs*


----------



## Manda (Mar 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Sofia, she looked so darling. I wish you and your family the best


----------



## nlsphillips (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh I wish I was there to give you and your family a big big hug. So sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your puppy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't imagine losing my dog. I would be heartbroken.


----------



## _withoutYou (Mar 21, 2007)

aw i'm sorry to hear that, i cried when i read that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizpeltola (Mar 22, 2007)

Im so sorry. makes me so nervous with my little one with this whole recalled food thing, a friend of mine just lost his kitten to it as well. Im so sorry tho hun, its so hard losing a pet.


----------



## Momo (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my god, I am SO sorry, and I feel HORRIBLE because I had the list of recalled foods somewhere and now I can't find it and I *can't believe *I didn't think to share it here! Call the makers of her food or go to their website and try to find information on it. Even if they don't offer compensation, at least you will have closure.


----------



## CamaroChick (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, sweetie. :huggies:


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 22, 2007)

So sorry about your pup. *HUGZ*


----------



## missjeffrey (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT!!!!!

Give my regards to your hubby &amp; kids!


----------

